# Car Crate Recommendations- suggestions please?



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Hello all, 
I recently got a new car (not "new new" I would add, but new for me anyway). Anyway it's a Citroen Saxo. Basically in the short term, I've put my dog in a car harness and strapped him in one of the back seats. 
However as the car has a decent sized boot for a small car, I'd like to get a reasonably priced car crate that I can put in there so that I can put passengers in the back. It would also be useful for agility shows and the like.

Now we have a car crate (the Ferplast Atlas 40- info here: http://www.ferplast.com/scheda_prod...dogs-atlas-40/id_menu=0102010507/frm_pagina=1) for the people carrier which fits nicely in that but not in the saxo. You would have to put the dog in it, then lift it (with poor dog inside) and place it in the boot horizontally, then lift it again to let him out! Not a goer!!

So basically I'm looking for a crate that will fit nicely in the boot of my Saxo and is large enough for my medium/large border collie. One really important thing is that I am still able to see the rear window in my rear-view mirror (especially as I'm still getting used to driving this new car!) So basically the crate ideally wouldn't be too tall.

I had thought about the Ferplast 80 or 100 which both look ideal. 
The 80 is said to fit in Saxos (the review I saw of the 100 didn't say)- I'm wondering whether it would be large enough for my dog though?
The places I've seen that sell the 80 and 100 do seem quite pricey though. 
Ideally I'm looking for a fairly reasonably priced crate (especially having just got a new car!)

So does anyone have any recommendations or reviews?

Thanks all


----------



## minialice (May 23, 2009)

Hi,
I just wondered if you ever found a dog crate. I have just bought a Saxo and have a 15 month old border collie. At the moment she uses a harness on the back seat but it would be nice to get 4 passengers in the car.
Just realised only added yesterday - sorry!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Just curious.....why not just use a dog guard?


----------



## minialice (May 23, 2009)

Dog loves to bite and chew everything so I think any bit of plastic, fittings in back of car etc would get ruined.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah I see! That makes sense!


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> Just curious.....why not just use a dog guard?


One reason is containment: a dog guard & a tail gate will prevent the dog getting into the front of the car, or escaping out of the back when the door is opened. I know someone who lost her new dog a few years ago; she opened the boot of the car, the dog leapt out and ran in front of an on-coming vehicle.

But containment is just one factor, it's important to remember that one of the key crumple zones in a car is the boot. I the event of a rear end collision it's designed to compress and absorb some of the crash force in order to protect the passengers. Anything in the boot will be crushed; and if your dog is travelling loose in the boot of the car at that time, it will likely be killed or at the very least badly injured.

A quality car crate will not only contain the dog, it will also offer a high level of protection for both the dog and the passengers.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

minialice said:


> Hi,
> I just wondered if you ever found a dog crate. I have just bought a Saxo and have a 15 month old border collie. At the moment she uses a harness on the back seat but it would be nice to get 4 passengers in the car.


Hiya- not yet as I'm still looking. 
I'm in exactly the same position as you atm. I just recently bought my Saxo too! I just put my BC in a car harness on the back seat. I'll drop you a pm or message if I find anything suitable for saxos


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

I have Barjo gates and dog guard in my mondeo estate to contain my two big chows, it works a dream...

They can't get out til I open the doors.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

francesandjon said:


> Just curious.....why not just use a dog guard?


Hiya

mainly for the reasons Ink dog mentioned- I think my dog would be far more secure in a crate.

also on a slightly minor point I'm wondering whether a dog guard will obsure my vision of the rear window through the rear view mirror.

Any recommendations for crates anyone?


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

kazschow said:


> I have Barjo gates and dog guard in my mondeo estate to contain my two big chows, it works a dream...
> 
> They can't get out til I open the doors.


i just checked on their website and a quick search seems to suggest that they don't have any tailgates/ dog guards suitable for Saxos 

I checked their crates too and looks like the same as above.

Shame as their stuff looks really good quality


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

I did find this one

Sloping Car Dog Cage 36 inch Single Door

which width and length wise looks like it'd be fine.

I'm wondering whether it'd be too tall though.

Really need to go and measure the boot dimensions of my car!

What do you think?


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

lemmsy said:


> i just checked on their website and a quick search seems to suggest that they don't have any tailgates/ dog guards suitable for Saxos
> 
> I checked their crates too and looks like the same as above.
> 
> Shame as their stuff looks really good quality


Barjo have been around for a very long time and produce excellent products. There are almost always examples available on eBay, often at a very good price. Try having a look there. You'll also regularly find Guardsman & TransK9 crates on eBay as well.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Ok I have finally measured the dimensions of my boot!

I managed to get a picture of a saxo boot and have added on the measurements.










Length (horizontally)- 42 inches (106.68 cm)
Height (not slant)- 21-22 inches (up to 55.88cm)
full width- 26 inches (66.04 cm)
width minus slanted area- 20 inches (50.8 cm)
side (max lower slant) height- 17 to 18 inches (up to 45.72 cm)

so with that in mind- crates that look like they should fit are:

Ferplast Atlas 80 (stated fits saxos)

Ferplast Atlas Car 80 Dog Car Carrier | Just Dog Kennels

I'm wondering whether it will be big enough for my border collie though. Although, I'm assuming it will be as in the pictures in the above link it fits in a terrier and cocker spaniel in together with no problems? 

- The Canine Concepts B1 car crate- bit heigher than my suggestion but only an inch taller than the atlas which is said to definately fit saxos:
Car Dog Crates 10 shapes available only £39.99

or this one (not sure if big enough for my dog though?)

Sloping Car Dog Cage 30 inch Single Door

confused.com


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

bump 

any recommendations?


----------



## minialice (May 23, 2009)

Hi,
Just wondered if you've found anything yet. I'm looking for something local so that I can try it first. I don't want to spend a lot of money only to find it doesn't fit. Seems one of the main problems is getting the cage door to open because of the lip on the car!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have been looking for car cages over the past week - have you also looked at Guardsman, Barnesbrook and MMG? They were all recommendations from people on this site and all seem great quality. I have quotes from them all and am trying to make a decision


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Have a look at the lintran cages, the door on some of theirs don't go all the way to the base so would open over the lip of the car boot.


----------



## minialice (May 23, 2009)

Just to say that I managed to get a Ferplast 80 from ebay really cheap and in great condition and it fits the Saxo brilliantly. Just been on first journey with Robbie Rae and although she looked a bit confused she didn't bark or cry at all and we both arrived happy. It also fits in my mums 1998 Ford Fiesta although not such a good fit.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

lemmsy said:


> Hello all,
> I recently got a new car (not "new new" I would add, but new for me anyway). Anyway it's a Citroen Saxo. Basically in the short term, I've put my dog in a car harness and strapped him in one of the back seats.
> However as the car has a decent sized boot for a small car, I'd like to get a reasonably priced car crate that I can put in there so that I can put passengers in the back. It would also be useful for agility shows and the like.
> 
> ...


We have two of the Atlas 80 crates, they are top notch really well built and versatile, pretty good value too


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

james1 said:


> We have two of the Atlas 80 crates, they are top notch really well built and versatile, pretty good value too


Are these the plastic ones? If so i have one too and they are great. Fits perfectly in the back of my pug 306.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Whichever you decide on never travel with it locked.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

i wish i'd bought a dog crate at the start, the plasic sides of my boot are chewed to pulp and my dogs ripped out the electics making me have no brake lights once.
it was very kind of them to do so.


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Whichever you decide on never travel with it locked.


Excellent advice!

And that's just one of the reasons why a crate with a rear escape hatch is a good idea.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't think I will be able to find one for my car..! I can't have a guard because the one I had for Mum's car fits, but there is no way to secure it at the top of the car where it would rest on something, but my car has nothing to rest on.

As well, the ones with long legs Roo would chew on probably or pull out the way etc 

I will have a nosey on the links on here, but if anyone knows what would fit a Nov 2006 3 door Seat Ibiza point me in the right direction please


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I once had to get into a burning car on the motorway to get the keys to unlock dog cages


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I once had to get into a burning car on the motorway to get the keys to unlock dog cages


That's scarey :nonod:

My big worry is that around here EVERYONE has a 4x4 and they all drive up your a*se. I'm so worried one will go into the back of me and the boot will act like a crumple zone with Roo in it :crying:

Not as bad with normal cars as their front isn't totally level with the boot of my little Seat, but the 4x4's would mash my car right up!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I would really like one of these, they look extremely strong:

Dog Cage,Dog Transit Boxes,Dog Kennels,TransK9, Trans K9


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I once had to get into a burning car on the motorway to get the keys to unlock dog cages


Yikes! 



Tinsley said:


> That's scarey :nonod:
> 
> My big worry is that around here EVERYONE has a 4x4 and they all drive up your a*se. I'm so worried one will go into the back of me and the boot will act like a crumple zone with Roo in it :crying:
> 
> Not as bad with normal cars as their front isn't totally level with the boot of my little Seat, but the 4x4's would mash my car right up!


That's exactly why I chose a crash tested car crate: SafeDog

I've heard so many horror stories involving dogs in car accidents :sad:


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> I would really like one of these, they look extremely strong:
> 
> Dog Cage,Dog Transit Boxes,Dog Kennels,TransK9, Trans K9


They're very good and I came close to buying one. I was a bit concerned about where I'd be able to hang a fan - on crates with open sides you can pretty much fit one of those anywhere, but on the TK9s you have limited options.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

min e was £92 delivered andn i cant remmeber who of!!! it fit perfectly in my civic..... which is ahatchback and a pain to get one to fit!!!

ferplast look relaly nice and we would have had one except it was 1 inch too big for my car :lol:

carcagesuk?? or something like that i got mine from!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a Atlas 80 in the back of my Fiat Punto, and it is the best crate I have come across. Sturdy plastic, draining mat at the bottom and you can buy dividers to make it smaller (or fit 2 dogs) so the dog doesn't bash about when going around roundabouts! Really good crates, well worth their money...and you don't have to take it out everytime, and the front doors just slide open to allow the dog out!

All the best x


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> That's scarey :nonod:
> 
> My big worry is that around here EVERYONE has a 4x4 and they all drive up your a*se. I'm so worried one will go into the back of me and the boot will act like a crumple zone with Roo in it :crying:
> 
> Not as bad with normal cars as their front isn't totally level with the boot of my little Seat, but the 4x4's would mash my car right up!


pliers....

i have some in the back of my seat.... as my cage only has 1 door in and out - there pliers WILL cut my cage... so if needed i can get her out..

they are less than a fiver in b n q.... well worth it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Inkdog said:


> Yikes!
> 
> That's exactly why I chose a crash tested car crate: SafeDog
> 
> I've heard so many horror stories involving dogs in car accidents :sad:


They look fantastic, which size do you have for your boy? I still don't think it would fit in my car, not the right way. Can't remember what it is but my boot isn't 32 inches deep, its 35 ins across headlight to headlight way including the bits which hold the parcel shelf and jut out slightly, well that's the size of the opening anyway. The crate would have to be in facing the wrong way I think so it would fit...that's bad then isn't it as he can't get in or out?

I don't know how its best to have him travel, so worried but don't know if that would fit in my car


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> They look fantastic, which size do you have for your boy? I still don't think it would fit in my car, not the right way. Can't remember what it is but my boot isn't 32 inches deep, its 35 ins across headlight to headlight way including the bits which hold the parcel shelf and jut out slightly, well that's the size of the opening anyway. The crate would have to be in facing the wrong way I think so it would fit...that's bad then isn't it as he can't get in or out?
> 
> I don't know how its best to have him travel, so worried but don't know if that would fit in my car


I've got a single extra large, and I'm pretty sure that'd be the right size for Roo as well. When I bought mine I was assured that a single large crate would be big enough, but I'm glad that I went for those few extra centimetres!

There's a car list on the SafeDog site which identifies compatible vehicles (What Car?). Unfortunately your model of car isn't listed, but that doesn't mean that the crate wouldn't fit. One of the advantages of these crates is that you can adjust the crate depth as you're putting it together. A single extra large goes from 820mm to 1030mm; however if your boot is less than 32 inches deep then you're going to have a problem.

There's no way you could fit this crate sideways - the door wouldn't open and, more importantly, you'd drastically reduce its safety features (in the event of an accident, the side bars are designed to absorb the energy of the crash).

If youre looking for a quality car crate then it might be worth while contacting Guardsman (Dog Cages, Crates, Tailgates and Dog Security Cages for Cars in Warwickshire, UK). Theyre one of the best and I feel sure that theyd be able to put something together for you.

TransK9 are very good but I dont think youd find a size to fit your Seat.

Maybe it's time for a new car?! :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Inkdog said:


> I've got a single extra large, and I'm pretty sure that'd be the right size for Roo as well. When I bought mine I was assured that a single large crate would be big enough, but I'm glad that I went for those few extra centimetres!
> 
> There's a car list on the SafeDog site which identifies compatible vehicles (What Car?). Unfortunately your model of car isn't listed, but that doesn't mean that the crate wouldn't fit. One of the advantages of these crates is that you can adjust the crate depth as you're putting it together. A single extra large goes from 820mm to 1030mm; however if your boot is less than 32 inches deep then you're going to have a problem.
> 
> ...


:lol: don't I've only had the bugger since January and I could be persuaded 

its in the garage thursday and if they don't do a good job you never know haha! Wll have a look at those other links too, thank you!


----------

